
K-Means Clustering in Python from Scratch - mubaris
https://mubaris.com/2017-10-01/kmeans-clustering-in-python
======
coleifer
Home-grown implementation using PIL to find dominant colors in images:
[http://charlesleifer.com/blog/using-python-and-k-means-to-
fi...](http://charlesleifer.com/blog/using-python-and-k-means-to-find-the-
dominant-colors-in-images/)

